# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Is Sleeping .. 10-12 Hours A Day Unhealthy?

## Ak47Suited

Hi there..

Im currently off work right now, have been for about a month and ive noticed a few weeks ago my sleeping habits have started to steadily and steadily grow, right now im sleeping about 10 to 12 hours a day.

I usualy wake up and am so comfortable that I like to doze back to sleep, I was just curious is this very unhealthy to sleep for this long of a time? 

Or are there any negative things associated with it aside from being lazy&#33; lol, i have tonsss of dreams and have been doin a lot of recalling, however im not sleeping in cause i want 2 try more attempts for LD&#39;n its just comfortable and for some reason I can always sleep for longer periods without uncomfort.

----------


## Ne-yo

Although its a common belief that 8 hours of sleep is required for optimal health, a six-year study of more than one million adults ages 30 to 102 has shown that people who get only 6 to 7 hours a night have a lower death rate. Individuals who sleep 8 hours or more, or less than 4 hours a night, were shown to have a significantly increased death rate compared to those who averaged 6 to 7 hours.

 The best survival rates were found among those who slept 7 hours per night. The study showed that a group sleeping 8 hours were 12 percent more likely to die within the six-year period than those sleeping 7 hours, other factors being equal. Even those with as little as 5 hours sleep lived longer than participants with 8 hours or more per night.

----------


## Miskingo

> Although its a common belief that 8 hours of sleep is required for optimal health, a six-year study of more than one million adults ages 30 to 102 has shown that people who get only 6 to 7 hours a night have a lower death rate. Individuals who sleep 8 hours or more, or less than 4 hours a night, were shown to have a significantly increased death rate compared to those who averaged 6 to 7 hours.
> 
>  The best survival rates were found among those who slept 7 hours per night. The study showed that a group sleeping 8 hours were 12 percent more likely to die within the six-year period than those sleeping 7 hours, other factors being equal. Even those with as little as 5 hours sleep lived longer than participants with 8 hours or more per night.
> [/b]



Obviously if you believe this kind of BS your going to die young. They change these "studies" constantly. The more uproar there is the more the more money the media makes.

----------


## Ne-yo

> Obviously if you believe this kind of BS your going to die young. They change these "studies" constantly. The more uproar there is the more the more money the media makes.
> [/b]



Actually does that really matter? Aren&#39;t we all going to die anyway? One thing in life that is a true certainity Miskingo is you and everyone you Love will eventually die and there is nothing you can do to stop it. So who really cares about studies? Wether it&#39;s B.S. or not one way or another we are all going to die, young old you will never know with 8 million ways to get yourself a one way ticket to the grave..lol

----------


## cachero

I think as long as your getting those ten hours correctly, then its fine. I heard that the hours between 10 pm and 1 am are the most crucial hours of sleep you can get. If your going to bed around that time and getting 10-12 hours of sleep, i think you are doing yourself well.

----------


## Burns

I don&#39;t know about you, but if I sleep TOO long (>10 hrs), I feel extremely groggy all day. But I require AT LEAST 7, if not 8 hours of sleep or I&#39;m pretty useless.

----------


## blade5x

I wondered this as well. In the summer I easily put in 10+ hours a day of sleep.

Though if you want to talk about studies - people who do not get enough sleep, actually risk gaining weight more than those who oversleep.

I need atleast 6 hours to function the entire day. I can go as low as 4 hours, but I will need atleast a 2 hour nap sometime during the day - and I hate that because I always feel like crap after taking that nap. 8-9 hours is my sweetspot.

----------


## Rav1

That is an egxaggeration. 6 to 8 hours of sleep is enough if you really don&#39;t want to get into laziness...

----------


## Ynot

excessive sleeping may be down to disrupted sleep
I was unemployed for a few months a couple of years back
and my diet went completely to hell
I was waking up 4 times a night due to gas problems
lets just say Jalapeno peppers are not good in regular quantities

of course the next morning, I didn&#39;t remember anything about waking during the night

if this has happened since being out of work
I&#39;d take a stock-check on any lifestyle changes you&#39;ve made

----------


## Ak47Suited

> excessive sleeping may be down to disrupted sleep
> I was unemployed for a few months a couple of years back
> and my diet went completely to hell
> I was waking up 4 times a night due to gas problems
> lets just say Jalapeno peppers are not good in regular quantities
> 
> of course the next morning, I didn&#39;t remember anything about waking during the night
> 
> if this has happened since being out of work
> ...




Ahh well maybe this has to due to me attemping more WBTB type methods, its disturbing my sleep pattern and causing my body to sleep for longer periods of time to make up for it. Even though i only try WBTB once or twice a week max.

----------


## Placebo

Out of interest: Studies showed that people sleeping only 5 hours a night live longer than those sleeping 9 hours and more.
But then the same studies announced that sleep deprivation lowers your lifespan - which wasn&#39;t accurate. It increases your chance of mortality, but not lifespan itself.

In either case, I&#39;m an odd bird: I sleep about 2 hours in every 24 on polyphasic sleep. 6 naps of 23 minutes throughout the day.

----------


## Kyhaar

> I don&#39;t know about you, but if I sleep TOO long (>10 hrs), I feel extremely groggy all day. But I require AT LEAST 7, if not 8 hours of sleep or I&#39;m pretty useless.
> [/b]



You wake up groggy because you woke up during Deep Sleep. You would have felt alert if you woke up during Rem.

But what about AGE?

Obvisouly if you are young you should DEFINITLY get 10-12 hours of sleep. Adults don&#39;t requrie as much sleep (6-8 hours), but I don&#39;t think more sleep is bad. Put it this way. More Sleep = More Lucid Dreams&#33;   ::wink::

----------


## Slight

I think it&#39;s the effects of the day that&#39;ll tell you how much sleep is good for you. 
When I sleep 10-12h I feel like I never really woke up all day long. If I&#39;d do that, I can imagine becoming truely lazy and in the end I will have accomplished nothing .. that thought alone will make me feel so worthless, that I will die earlier, just like Ne-yo said...  :wink2: 
Who cares man? Sleep as long as its good for you.

----------


## blade5x

> Out of interest: Studies showed that people sleeping only 5 hours a night live longer than those sleeping 9 hours and more.
> But then the same studies announced that sleep deprivation lowers your lifespan - which wasn&#39;t accurate. It increases your chance of mortality, but not lifespan itself.
> 
> *In either case, I&#39;m an odd bird: I sleep about 2 hours in every 24 on polyphasic sleep. 6 naps of 23 minutes throughout the day.*
> [/b]



Just how exactly do you manage that? Do you never feel tired? That&#39;s just living off powernaps  :Eek:

----------


## Placebo

It takes a few weeks of hell before your body learns to live like that.
The first week at least, you are quite sleep deprived.
If you can successfully work past that first week and perhaps the second week, then things change.

Once you&#39;re adjusted to it, you don&#39;t get tired, as long as I stick rigidly to napping on time.

I&#39;ve just started doing it again (second time now, first time I did it for a month).
I&#39;m almost over the adjustment/adaptation period, but not quite yet.

----------


## hydroPWNic

> Although its a common belief that 8 hours of sleep is required for optimal health, a six-year study of more than one million adults ages 30 to 102 has shown that people who get only 6 to 7 hours a night have a lower death rate. Individuals who sleep 8 hours or more, or less than 4 hours a night, were shown to have a significantly increased death rate compared to those who averaged 6 to 7 hours.
> 
>  The best survival rates were found among those who slept 7 hours per night. The study showed that a group sleeping 8 hours were 12 percent more likely to die within the six-year period than those sleeping 7 hours, other factors being equal. Even those with as little as 5 hours sleep lived longer than participants with 8 hours or more per night.
> [/b]



Not true.  I believe the optimal time to fall asleep is at 10:00pm until 8:00am.  I have nothing to back this up, except for the fact it works wonders for me.  If i wake up earlier, i feel sleepy all morning, and if i sleep longer, i still feel sleepy&#33;  8 hours seems to be perfect for me.

----------


## Kyhaar

> Not true.  I believe the optimal time to fall asleep is at 10:00pm until 8:00am.  I have nothing to back this up, except for the fact it works wonders for me.  If i wake up earlier, i feel sleepy all morning, and if i sleep longer, i still feel sleepy&#33;  8 hours seems to be perfect for me.
> [/b]




Thats similar for me, except I have a bus to catch, so my sleep is varied.

I need lots of sleep. I go to bed at around 8:30, except on mondays and wednesdays, where activites change my sleep time to 9:30.

I wake up at 6:00am every morning, every day; even weekends.  If I am tired I may sleep tio 6:30 (generally on Tuesdays and Thursdays)

If I wake up any time after 6:00 I feel groggy. Any time before and I can bolt straight out of bed as soon as my eyes are open. Its a nice 10 hours. Then again, I&#39;m not exactly an adult...

----------


## Naturally Lucid

There are other FACTORS for why they live longer or shorter. Maybe it was the teenagers who sleep in and have risky behavior, for example. You cannot make assumptions like that, at least the people who published that study. Individuals differ, different people need different amounts.

----------


## Kyhaar

> There are other FACTORS for why they live longer or shorter. Maybe it was the teenagers who sleep in and have risky behavior, for example. You cannot make assumptions like that, at least the people who published that study. Individuals differ, different people need different amounts.
> [/b]



I agree. Those people may have smoked (which led to shorter lives), and may have had NOTHING to do with amounts of sleep.

Not sure if this is mentioned, but I think if you go without sleep for 48 hours you start hallucinating/go crazy. Correct me if I&#39;m wrong.

----------


## King and God

12 hours is a bit too much in my opinion, but I wouldn&#39;t call it unhealthy. I personally feel better the longer I sleep. I usually sleep from 8-10 hours, though, because I&#39;m mostly not tired enough to sleep further.

----------


## Placebo

I&#39;ll stick to my 2 to 5 hours of polyphasic sleep, thanks.
I like the extra time, since I don&#39;t actually sleep longer than 25 minutes at any point in the day.

----------


## Nathaniel

placebo, i&#39;ve tried polyphasic sleep, but i could never decide on when to nap.  when i stopped i was at 30 minutes every 6 hours. it either didnt work, or i didnt let myself adjust.

aside from that, staying alseep too long , or generally having weird habits can cause sleep inertia (i know that&#39;s spelled wrong, but i suck) but i still think it&#39;s a personal mater.

also, how did these people who participated in these studies die?  if it wasnt from exaustion, it probably had more to do with the subject&#39;s lifestyle, or other activities.

,,v   ::content::   NF

----------


## Placebo

Excuse me? Nobody has died from those studies. People have died from sleep deprivation studies, that&#39;s an entirely different kettle of fish.
Any links to a polyphaser that died?

Because I know people who did it for 2 years straight, and are fine.

Another thing - 30 minutes was a very bad idea
25 minutes tops. Otherwise you fall back into a delta sleep that you wake up groggy from. 
That results in heavy oversleep.

----------


## Nathaniel

ok, so i was causing myself sleep inertia (sp?) i would end up sleeping in a big 3 hour chunk most nights.
and i was talking about the studies everyone else was mentioning that try to indicate a corelation between hours slept per night, and lifespan, not polyphasic sleep.  as far as i know polyphasic sleep is extremely good for you... not lethal  ::shock::

----------


## gonnabeathinker

I think it depends on who you are. Like if you live a lifestyle with a lot of physical activitie it would make sense that you would be sleeping more because you are tired or exhausted. You may feel physical pain because of the stress that is being put on your body, and i&#39;m pretty sure that the best way of recouperating from muscle pain is sleep. Your body my know this and want to sleep more. Makes sense to me. 

I think its total bullshit that to much sleep can be unhealthy. In the summer when I dont have school(dont have to wake up early)and when im relaxed, I sleep for 12-15 hours every day. When I wake up in the morning or afternoon I feel soo incredibly good. Theres no way that sleep can be unhealthty.

And did you know, some animals like the sloth and male lions sleep for 16-21 hours a day&#33;&#33; All they doo is eat an shit(if you have ever seen a sloth before you would know this by just looking at it and how slow it moves)

----------


## Kyhaar

> And did you know, some animals like the sloth and male lions sleep for 16-21 hours a day&#33;&#33; All they doo is eat an shit(if you have ever seen a sloth before you would know this by just looking at it and how slow it moves)
> [/b]



Don&#39;t forget animals that hibernate&#33; They sleep like, all winter&#33;&#33;

----------


## gonnabeathinker

Yess true

That reminds me of something, its not exaclty about sleeping. Theres this bacteria that goes dorment when its under unfavorable conditions. Scientists say they can be dorment for up to 300 years.

Oh and hibernation is actually unhealthy. It&#39;s part of some animals livestyles but it is in fact unhealthy. Animals that hibernate can loose up to 1/3 of their own body wieght. There are also many others things that can harm a hibernating animal..

----------


## Kyhaar

> Yess true
> 
> That reminds me of something, its not exaclty about sleeping. Theres this bacteria that goes dorment when its under unfavorable conditions. Scientists say they can be dorment for up to 300 years.
> 
> Oh and hibernation is actually unhealthy. It&#39;s part of some animals livestyles but it is in fact unhealthy. Animals that hibernate can loose up to 1/3 of their own body wieght. There are also many others things that can harm a hibernating animal..
> [/b]




Don&#39;t they gain a whole lot of weight before they hibernate so that it makes up for it? Anyways, we&#39;re going slightly off-topic.

Humans don&#39;t hibernate very well. I don&#39;t think /I/ could sleep for over 3 months&#33; LOL

----------


## gonnabeathinker

Yes the do but they lose the weight so fast. I dont know all the details I read something about it in a magazine.

Hey I have an idea...Try to stay awake for as long as possible and see how long you can sleep for..

----------


## Nathaniel

HAHA that&#39;s a good idea (interesting at least), but try seeing how long you can sustain the strange mindset you get into after such a long time.  that&#39;s when i strated looking into polyphasic sleeping.  after being awake for a day i wondered how long i could keep doing just that, when someone told me i never really HAD to sleep a whole bnight again.  being awake is fun :yumdumdoodledum:

----------


## gonnabeathinker

I&#39;ve been awake for long periods of time before, but that was only because I had an objective which made it much easier then what it probably would have been. But I want to see how long I can stay awake for, it will be hard.

----------


## King and God

> Yes the do but they lose the weight so fast. I dont know all the details I read something about it in a magazine.
> 
> Hey I have an idea...Try to stay awake for as long as possible and see how long you can sleep for..
> [/b]



I was awake two days and a night once (~36h). I managed to sleep 17 hours after it.

----------


## DeadDollKitty

It depends. Over the summer i slept for a looong time, and it started affecting my sleep patterns. I started falling asleep about 4 in the morning and waking up at one. i was becoming nocturnal&#33; i just COULD NOT SLEEP. the doctor just told me to wake up earlier, which sux cuz im a teen and i like sleeping, but not being able to get to sleep sux. so now i have school and its all good b/c i have to wake up at six oclock in the friggin mornin and fall asleep round ten. eight hours.. i still fall asleep in class. but if you sleep 10-12 hours a day, it could lead to problems w/ sleeping.

----------


## Kyhaar

> It depends. Over the summer i slept for a looong time, and it started affecting my sleep patterns. I started falling asleep about 4 in the morning and waking up at one. i was becoming nocturnal&#33; i just COULD NOT SLEEP. the doctor just told me to wake up earlier, which sux cuz im a teen and i like sleeping, but not being able to get to sleep sux. so now i have school and its all good b/c i have to wake up at six oclock in the friggin mornin and fall asleep round ten. eight hours.. i still fall asleep in class. but if you sleep 10-12 hours a day, it could lead to problems w/ sleeping.
> [/b]



With school I go to bed at 8:00 and wake up at 6:00 (or earlier). thats 10 hours, but Ihave no problems with sleep. On weekends, I might get 11 hours of sleep.

----------


## STsung

well maybe I&#39;m not the best one to say what I think. anyway know people who sleep "too much" 10-12 hours even more and those people seem ok, fresh and whatever...in a good shape. 

I always had a sleeping problems. it was more like...=> I could never get more than 6 hours of sleep. I spent a lot of time in bed just staring ...I would fall asleep around 1 am and get up at seven having nothing to do. with school and work my sleep became little bit more troubled. I could woke up several times a night. but still 2 hours of sleep made me feel well. 
Only induced lucid dreaming made me sleep for eight hours. 

Now I take magne B6 (calcium, magnesium and B6 vitamin). I don&#39;t know what it is supposed to do. but it affects my sleep. Now I&#39;m capable of falling asleed and really sleep for about 8 hours. but I still CAN&#39;T sleep more. so I don&#39;t consider sleeping more a good thing. (at least for me) 

I think that sleeping more than 10 hours is good for you in case if you are ill. (as this is the only time when I sleep more than 8 hours a day)

----------

